# PC 690lr $89.99



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

PC 690lr router. $89.99
http://timberlinetools.com/Porter-Cable-690LR-1-3-4-PEAK-HP-ROUTER-LEVER-RE-p/porter cable 690lr.htm


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Guys

Just a note it pays off big time to read the forum swap-n-sell items
nothing for the PC router right now but they get listed all the time. 

http://www.routerforums.com/tool-swap-n-sell/

http://www.routerforums.com/tool-swap-n-sell/8361-pc-690-series-combo-kit.html

http://www.routerforums.com/tool-swap-n-sell/10904-pc690-combo-kit.html

=====


----------

